# Old School Sony XM-3520 Amp Amplifier With Owners Manual Great Condition Japan



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

My little gem of an amp for sale 

Old School Sony XM 3520 Amp Amplifier with Owners Manual Great Condition Japan | eBay


----------

